# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الــشفــرات والمفاتـيح  شيفرة باقة  RAI Hotbird 13°E  الايطالية

## Fannan1

*الشفرة الحالية والقادمة لقنوات الراي الايطالية* *اسم الباقة* *RAI*  النظام *seca*   البروفايدر *Ident: 0030*  *التردد*  *10992 V 27500*  القمر *Hotbird 13°E*  

```
  Key 0D: CD CB 5E 94 38 6D A6 00 ==> Active 
  
```



```
  Key 0C: A7 A6 39 44 FF 94 1B 9F ==> October (next) 
  
```

----------


## tarek1974

مشكور ومنور هلبه

----------


## sip4m11

Chokran khoya

----------


## TIGER_GSM

**

----------


## balthir00

اخي الكريم،، الردود على الموضوع يجب ان تحوي رأي او تجربة او وجهة نظر، اي رد

----------


## Sbidert666

جيدد

----------


## jamal67

merci bien

----------

